# John Chambers - Apeman!



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

As far as haunting goes, SFX makeup is my first love. For decades before I made my first prop, I was experimenting with makeup and prosthetics. I remember well the first time I found a bunch of unopened Imagineering makeup at a yard sale, and the catalogs I subsequently ordered from the address on the box. One of the things I really wanted from Imagineering (but never had the money to buy) was "The Face" - a full faced prosthetic mask that promised to be so thin and flexible it looked alive. One of the options was "The Ape", which looked (in the catalog) just like the makeup from one of my favorite makeup movies ever - The Planet of the Apes! I was stoked to find this video about the man behind those amazing apes. I hope you will be, too!


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

JustJimAZ said:


> As far as haunting goes, SFX makeup is my first love. For decades before I made my first prop, I was experimenting with makeup and prosthetics. I remember well the first time I found a bunch of unopened Imagineering makeup at a yard sale, and the catalogs I subsequently ordered from the address on the box. One of the things I really wanted from Imagineering (but never had the money to buy) was "The Face" - a full faced prosthetic mask that promised to be so thin and flexible it looked alive. One of the options was "The Ape", which looked (in the catalog) just like the makeup from one of my favorite makeup movies ever - The Planet of the Apes! I was stoked to find this video about the man behind those amazing apes. I hope you will be, too!


Awesome link, thanks!

Do you have any information on Imagineering? I've been wanting to get my hands on their mold for a very long time.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Collegeville-Imagineering ENT

(602) 269-9391
4215 W Lower Buckeye Rd
Phoenix, AZ 85009


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

JustJimAZ said:


> Collegeville-Imagineering ENT
> 
> (602) 269-9391
> 4215 W Lower Buckeye Rd
> Phoenix, AZ 85009


And these are the same guys who did the prosthetic kits from the 80's called "The Face"? I'm looking but I can't find their website.

Also, do you still have any of the materials? Catalogs, even?


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

BrotherMysterio said:


> And these are the same guys who did the prosthetic kits from the 80's called "The Face"? I'm looking but I can't find their website.
> 
> Also, do you still have any of the materials? Catalogs, even?


They are the same people. If you call the number, they still answer "Collegeville". For reasons I do not entirely understand, their website is http://rubies.com/
They only sell wholesale to retailers.

As for old catalogs, I'm afraid I do not. I have a haunter friend who was a model for some packaging and catalogs in her youth. She has some of that stuff.

I hope the website is of some value to you.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this. Planet of the apes was and still is a huge part of my life. I am currently workin on putting my MEGO collection back together now. Those movies are just classic and every so often I have a marathon and watch them all over again, including the t.v. series that I loved as well. I even have the animated series.


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

JustJimAZ said:


> I hope the website is of some value to you.


I will definitely use that as a point of investigation. Btw, are there any pics out there of the various products? Even that would help.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

The 1987 catalog:
http://www.plaidstallions.com/imagineering/87.html
A little later than the original release of The Face in 1979

Here's the Collegeville Costumes 1983 catalog, because I can:
http://www.plaidstallions.com/collegeville/1983.html


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

JustJimAZ said:


> The 1987 catalog:
> http://www.plaidstallions.com/imagineering/87.html
> A little later than the original release of The Face in 1979
> 
> ...


Sweet! Talk about flashbacks!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

BrotherMysterio said:


> Sweet! Talk about flashbacks!


Yeah, if you hadn't asked, I would not have found that myself.


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

JustJimAZ said:


> Yeah, if you hadn't asked, I would not have found that myself.


Funny how that works, isn't it? I sent a message to the creator of the face on Facebook (appropriately enough) but he didn't respond.


----------

